# Riogordo



## Bigted1854 (Dec 13, 2015)

We are moving to Spain shortly Is there ax xpat community in Riogordo !


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

According to this article, there are about 3,000 people living there, 200 of which are expats, mostly British. There's lots more interesting info in the article. Sounds like a lovely place!

Riogordo, Inland Málaga - Move to Malaga


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Although I don't know them well, I do know 10 British folk who live there and they seem to know many others. But perhaps an exploratory trip there first to find out first hand would be a good plan?


----------



## Bigted1854 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks for you reply


----------



## Bigted1854 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks a useful link


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You're most welcome.


----------

